# Source for roof vents?



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I've been wandering aimlessly around the internet looking for scale roof vents, but haven't found any that seem to work for G. I've seen any number of HO and O scale vents, but almost nothing that's an appropriate size for 1:24 / 1:22.5. I thought that perhaps the "garage diorama" people would sell these, but so far no luck.

I'm specifically interested in the "whirly bird" type... though I'd settle for some "bin" type vents, too.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

They would be difficult to make by hand but you could use a modified Dremel type ball deburring tool as a master and make a silicone mold. The one below is is 5/16 ball so perhaps a little small for 1:24. I'm sure they come larger though.










The larger ones look just the part but probably very expensive... Just a thought.










Andrew


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Maybe...

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=24011

Jerry


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Garratt said:


> They would be difficult to make by hand but you could use a modified Dremel type ball deburring tool as a master and make a silicone mold. The one below is is 5/16 ball so perhaps a little small for 1:24. I'm sure they come larger though.
> 
> 
> Andrew


Now that is a slick idea. or make one out of polymer clay and then cast them


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Look up Discout Jewelry Supply, you can get those Ball Burrs separately in many sizes. Go for 10% over size if you mold one. Comes with a good sprue too!
John


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

John, like these ones...
http://www.amazonsupply.com/carbide-uncoated-bright-finish-single/dp/B005D7DSWM 
Build up the base thicker so it comes from the mold easier. Flatten the tops of the finished items.
About $20 for 1/2" and $45 for 1". Handy tool to have also.

Andrew


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Garratt said:


> They would be difficult to make by hand but you could use a modified Dremel type ball deburring tool as a master and make a silicone mold. The one below is is 5/16 ball so perhaps a little small for 1:24. I'm sure they come larger though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Andrew--casting them is a great idea. I'll look into buying one of these deburring tools and seeing if I can put some of my silicone mold-making supplies to work


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I've seen coarser ball burrs. 
What size do you want?
The gem show is due in town next week, suppliers set up shop around town, I was going for some new trim blades (rock), I could look to see what's there.
John


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Totalwrecker said:


> I've seen coarser ball burrs.
> What size do you want?
> The gem show is due in town next week, suppliers set up shop around town, I was going for some new trim blades (rock), I could look to see what's there.
> John


Thanks John,

The ones I've seen are 12" in 1:1, so I was thinking somewhere around 1/2" diameter ball. I didn't see any that large when I looked into jewelry supplies on-line. The largest I came across was 10mm. 

Jewelry suppliers do seem to have coarser burs than metal working suppliers--perhaps because they are used for working in wax? The coarser the better, obviously--a lot of those "turbine" vents I've seen have between 16 and 20 fins, so if there was something that coarse, it would look a little more correct.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Largest I found at my online supplier was 11.1 mm
but Grangers has 'em 1/2 and 1"
http://www.grainger.com/product/WIDIA-METAL-REMOVAL-Double-Cut-Carbide-Bur-WP55344/_/N-pc8?s_pp=false&picUrl=//static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/1Z294_AS01?$smthumb$


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

John, double cut ones don't look right. 
I mentioned it to a friend who models stuff on ShapeWays. 
It's not a simple thing to model but software may do it easy.
He is having a go at it. Various scales.

The domestic ones are about 15" or so with about 18 vanes but industrial ones are maybe 24" with more. Not sure exactly. They are probably all different depending on manufacturer.
They should also have a bent lower section because of the way they are made to accommodate slopes (small problem because ellipses can be bent back to circles with tin but not with solids).
There are barrel ones too with straight vanes. Perhaps they were around in earlier days.
I will post back soon if he gets it together.

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Single cut 5/8"
http://www.amazon.com/Carbide-Clog-Resistant-Uncoated-Bright-Finish/dp/B005D61C0I


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

That 5/8" burr looks perfect. I'd buy it myself if it wasn't 40 bucks. I too have been looking for a way to model these vents.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

That was the first source, look for a Chinese knock off ... hmmmm harbor freight????

I just googled 'large single cut bur', add discount.
John


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I found this ball bur on Amazon

It's $15.30.

I think I'll grab one of these, add a bit of clay to the top for the pivot and a square base, then make a silicone mold and see what happens...

If you search for "SD-6 Ball Burr" you'll find one-inch balls


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

That looks better John. I think they should be larger than 1/2" for anything industrial looking but up to the individual and scale of course.

The one below looks OK too but 1/2". As the OP stated 16~20 vanes on a small vent is about right. Lager vents will have proportionally more vanes. 
http://www.amazonsupply.com/carbide-long-length-uncoated-bright-finish/dp/B005D61794 

I wouldn't trust the web images of the ball burs anyway. Notice they tend to use the same image for all sizes.

riderdan. Yeah, that one looks good being larger than 1/2" and price wise. 

Andrew


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I purchased some burrs at the annual Midwest Old Settlers and Threshers Reunion in Mt. Pleasant, Iowa, in the "Tool Tent" in the last few years. They are usually loose in a 'grab-box' of many different sizes and shapes and I thought they were awfully expensive at $6 to $8 each... I didn't realize what the really cost! Of course being just piled in a box with no protection from being banged into other carbide bits is sort of hard on the cutting edges, so I question if they are maybe factory rejects to begin with and that is why they are some much cheaper than what we are seeing on-line.

I have one round/ball one that is 0.75-inches in diameter. Unfortunately, it is a "double-cut" so "vanes" cast from a mold made from it would have some ugly jaggies. But even at 1:32 scale that would be a 24-inch diameter vent. In other "G" scales it would represent vents that are even bigger!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Semper, 0.75" would be 24" in 1:32 and about 15" in 1:20.32.
I think it would be a perfect size for all round usefulness in various Large Scales.

Andrew


----------

